# String probleme



## sim26 (30. Nov 2006)

Hi alle,

habe folgendes problem, versuche ich daten von Excel nach mySQL Datenbank zu importieren. habe folgendes programme geschrieben, aber beim ausführen kommt folgenede fehlermeldung:  

 Unknown column 'myvalue' in 'field list'

-------------------------------------------------------------------

* Die daten werden schon ohne probleme importiert von Excel zum Java
* Connection mit dem Datenbank stimmt auch

fehler liegt nur beim :    stmt.executeUpdate("insert into mytabl (mycolumn) values (myvalue);");
irgendwie muss ich was ändern :-(

Danke 




```
public static void main(String... args) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException, ClassNotFoundException, SQLException, InstantiationException, IllegalAccessException {
        File dir = new File("C:/.........");
        File[] files = dir.listFiles();
        
        
        Statement stmt;
        
        String userName = "root";
        String password = "root";
        String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/Data";
        Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance ();
        conn = DriverManager.getConnection (url, userName, password);
        System.out.println ("Database connection established");
 
    System.out.println("Got results:");
       for (File f: files) { //handleFile(f); 
    	 
    	   
    	   String myvalue = f.getName().substring(0, 3);

         stmt = conn.createStatement();
         stmt.executeUpdate("insert into mytabl (mycolumn) values (myvalue);");

                                                                        
    }
    }
    
}//main methode 
   
//LOAD DATA INFILE
```


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2006)

die Fehlermeldung ist recht merkwürdig,
aber myvalue, was soll das heißen?, das ist kein korrektes MySQL-Schlüsselwort und auch kein String

"insert into mytabl (mycolumn) values ('myvalue');"

ginge vielleicht, aber willst du nicht eher den Inhalt der Variable myvalue?
den musst du dann ganz normal einfügen:

"insert into mytabl (mycolumn) values ('"+myvalue+"');"

wie siehts mit mytabl und mycolumn aus?


----------



## sim26 (30. Nov 2006)

hat geklappt mit dem  befehl:

"insert into mytabl (mycolumn) values ('"+myvalue+"');" 

Danke Danke


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2006)

wenns so gut läuft, dann noch was zum lernen:
benutze doch nur ein Statement in der ganzen Schleife?

und jedes Statement dass du nicht mehr brauchst kannst du mit
stml.close() schließen,
(genauso ResultSets, falls du mal Select-Anfragen stellst)

weiß nicht genau was das bewirkt, aber liest man ja ständig


----------

